# Is it worth it?



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You guys think I should buy all this junk for 75 bucks?
This is on Craigslist near me. I really only wanted the extensions and maybe the hoses out of the deal. The rest i would have to sell or just junk.




































I actually already bought the spray extensions from them and they told me they would hold the rest for me if i wanted to pay the difference. I do not know if I feel like dealing with it all.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

If you do, let me know and I will send you a bunch of stuff for the cost of shipping only!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> If you do, let me know and I will send you a bunch of stuff for the cost of shipping only!


LOl that is a good answer. 
I bought the extensions for 25 bucks, they are all in good shape so that was a good deal for me.
The rest though just looks like a hassle. I have sprayers and enough of my own gun parts and plenty of other crap. You convinced me.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Good call. I bought 2 whips for ten bucks but I'm afraid to use them for fear of a blow out


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> Good call. I bought 2 whips for ten bucks but I'm afraid to use them for fear of a blow out


2 or 3 thousand psi's can stress you when it comes to that kind of stuff.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Are the guns any decent? Spare guns are always good to have.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Are the guns any decent? Spare guns are always good to have.


I don't know. They live about 20 miles down the interstate and were comming into town so i met them at the Cracker Barrel. since i said i would just take the extensions that's all they brought.
They look like some older wagner or maybe an airlessco and a piece of a contractor gun.
I have quite a few guns bouncing around in my garage and a couple in my van. Really it was that 6' and the 4' extension that even made me contact them.


----------

